

Show HN: Alexical - Project management meets bookmarking - brandoncarl
http://www.alexical.com

======
brandoncarl
A few weeks ago, I noticed the difficulties my wife was having as a freelance
writer managing all of her projects and organizing the research for each of
them.

I created Alexical as a gift to her to help reduce her stress. Unfortunately,
we found products like Evernote to require too much self-organization and
products like Trello to be too complex for the average joe. Alexical hopes to
sit somewhere in between.

I'm showing it to you all to gather whether there's broader public interest
for it.

B

